# Savage 110 bolt question



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a Savage 110 and was having problems with the bolt closing and found the part on the rear that as a slot for a flat screw driver was backed out quite a ways and could be turned by hand. Do i need to take it all the way out and loctite it or just screw it back in all the way. Also would the effect accuracy while it was turned out?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Never heard of one backing out before, but anything is possible. I would just tighten it back down, if you do use loctite, make sure you use the blue stuff so you can unscrew it if you need to.

huntin1


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I've had mine out (a long time ago, completely disassembled the bolt), but didn't do anything other than just put it back together. Hasn't been an issue. I'd just tighten it back up and forget it.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Do you think this could have effected accuracy?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

ac700wildcat said:


> Do you think this could have effected accuracy?


Very possible. If I remember correctly, that screw hold in the firing pin and the spring. If the spring didn't have the normal tension the firing pin wouldn't hit as hard as usual and you may get an inconsistent ignition.

Was you accuracy off from normal? If so, I'd love to hear if it comes back to normal after tightening.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I wouldn't think so.

On second thought, I think that the bolt does have some control over the firing pin spring. Not enough tension on the spring could increase lock time, in turn affecting accuracy. I'd be more inclined to think that the firing pin just wouldn't hit the primer hard enough and cause a misfire instead of affecting accuracy.

However, I'm not an expert. I would recommend going to savageshooters.com and posing the question to them.

edited to add: oops, wasn't quick enough, iwantabuggy beat me to it. 

huntin1


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Well i was gettin groups like this:










I wanted to decrease the fliers and bedded it. After bedding I went and shot and groups were horrible. I then removed bedding from areas where I was told and it didn't get any better. I just assumed I messed up the bedding and it needed to be completely redone.

I had missed a couple easy shots today, so I shot some more groups and couldn't get them under like 4-5" at 100yds. I decided to just come home and figure out the problem. Got home and checked my base screws and rings and they were fine. After that I noticed the problem with the bolt and thats when i made my first post. I did tighten it, but didn't have time to shoot it again as I was supposed to go out with a buddy of mine and do some walking. Ended up just borrowing a rifle to use for the night.

I am gonna go shoot tomorrow and I'll let you know the results. Hopefully this was my problem and I won't have to mess with the bedding anymore.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Are your action bolts tight? Too tight? It could very well be the bedding job. Mine tightened up after I bedded it.

huntin1


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I tried tightening the actions bolts at different torques and alternated what one i tightened first. I did have the bolt set aside for a while during the bedding so who knows what could have happened. I'll shoot tomorrow and if it tightened back up I know what was wrong, if groups don't tighten I'll dremel out the rest of the bedding and start over.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

If your screw that is loose is affecting the firing pin tension,strength,or whatever you want to call it, it will most definately affect your accuracy.

I can't remember which one of my reloading manuals, possibly an old speer manual, but they did this exact test, weakening the force that the firing pin struck with or varying, in comparison to a full striking force. The result was the accuracy and standard deviation in velocity went all over the place.


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

Yes it is quite common for the bolt screw to come loose, in fact some even fall out. Yes it affects your accuracy when turning loose.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Well I haven't had a chance to shoot any groups yet, so no report so far. I'll try getting out today and report back.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I took the time yesterday to shoot a couple targets and my groups tightened back up quite a bit, so the bolt was a major part of the problem. As soon as deer season is over I'm still gonna remove all the bedding that I did recently and then pillar bed it and do a proper bedding job.

Matt


----------

